# What can I ask for at the butcher?



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I recently started giving my boys raw marrow bones, and was wondering what else I could ask for at the butcher that would make good chews? Yuki can't have beef because of allergies and the bison marrow bones are pretty pricey. He has 6 inch ones now, but he can't get all the marrow out so I'm thinking about having them cut a bit shorter...is 4 inches too small? He is such a dainty chewer, he takes a long time on the bones. So far it has been three 45 minute sessions and he is hardly half way done (I freeze or refrigerate in between). 

Atticus is tiny so he takes a while with whatever I give him...smaller suggestions for him would be great too.

Also do I just ask the butcher at the local grocery store? I just feel silly lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Lamb neck bones ......they have lots of meat and are small! Also either pork ribs or beef ribs. Racks of ribs often go on sale in the summer! LOL!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I use beef ribs a lot. Pork necks are good if you can find ones that aren't cut. Those are a choke hazard unless you have a toy or small mini. Beef necks are good for the one who isn't allergic. Pig feet are also nice chews. I give them frozen. I can't get lamb necks where I live but they're good too. I personally don't do any weight bearing bones from any large animals - they can break teeth or case microfractures. Not worth the risk to me. I use whole pig feet and beef neck bones the most.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Chicken Backs... they sell them for making chicken broth. Tonka gets one for dessert, as a reward for finishing his dinner. They make an excellent daily toothbrush too.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I worry so much about choking that I only give them beef or buffalo marrow bones. I'd like to try something else because too much marrow isn't good, and bone that are good for teeth cleaning. What could I try that wouldn't make me freak about choking?


----------

